# If you have $50K, you could buy an Australian citizenship!!!



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, I am stunted and I will be the first one to oppose it!!!


> Citizenship for sale: government explores price-based immigration system, Citizenship for sale: government explores price-based immigration system


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I was speechless when I read about this, this morning. It is beyond rediculous.

The comments I read in response to the article I imagine alot of people will be against it.

Maybe they should look at other ways to get money ie. Go after the dodgy people that don't pay their taxes or getting paid more than they should from Centrelink. I am sure they could make a small fortune that way.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

Mish said:


> I was speechless when I read about this, this morning. It is beyond rediculous.
> 
> The comments I read in response to the article I imagine alot of people will be against it.
> 
> Maybe they should look at other ways to get money ie. Go after the dodgy people that don't pay their taxes or getting paid more than they should from Centrelink. I am sure they could make a small fortune that way.


Well Mish, I think we should get ready to be neighbours of blackmailers, thieves, white collar crime syndicates, drug dealers and other criminals!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Canberraman said:


> Well Mish, I think we should get ready to be neighbours of blackmailers, thieves, white collar crime syndicates, drug dealers and other criminals!!!


You forgot dole bludges too .

The government is insane if they put this through. We already have an issue with people not being able to get jobs.

If they announce this I might need to pay Peter Dutton a visit.


----------



## Canberraman (Apr 15, 2015)

Mish said:


> You forgot dole bludges too .
> 
> The government is insane if they put this through. We already have an issue with people not being able to get jobs.
> 
> If they announce this I might need to pay Peter Dutton a visit.


Mish, the reason that I did not include that one in was because I will be contemplating to became a dole bludgers  given the Government has such a fantastic idea to get money from. There will not be any need for Australian to work and we can just keep selling our citizenship before no one buys it.


----------



## plkamran (Feb 25, 2015)

Canberraman said:


> Well, I am stunted and I will be the first one to oppose it!!!


Well its not easy for people with money to relocate.I being a Pakistani know many investors who deal in stock market(3 rd best stock market of world) in Pakistan.One day i had a discussion with them about "investor visa" that Greece is offering EU passport for 200,000 euros. The answers from almost all investors was "why would you go live there? its better here, less taxes and less issues".These are people whose investment worth is more than 2 million dollar. The only country they were willing to relocate to is "UAE". They don't like most of countries(tax reasons + culture issues). For investor visa even Pakistan requires $50,000 investment to gain Pakistani residence which is rarely given mostly in cases of company owners.
Ecuadors = minimum 25,000$ investment.
Brazil= 100,000$
USA = 200,000$
England = 1 million$
India = not allowed
UAE = not sure but around 200,000$.


----------



## cricky (Dec 26, 2014)

OK so when will this bill pass? 50k really? what visa status will the applicant have on that when approved?


----------



## cricky (Dec 26, 2014)

Well this should be great for "passive investors" if they can show they had invested in australian company like the banks. :")


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

cricky said:


> OK so when will this bill pass? 50k really? what visa status will the applicant have on that when approved?


It's not. It was one of 20 or so suggestions from a report that was commissioned for "ideas" only....this is one of the outlandish ones. The media like usual decided this was the one that would give them good publication value and so have ignored all the other suggestions...of which in all likelihood none will come into pass.

It also was not 50k for citizenship....but that would be the unskilled visa fee per person for a PR visa (and if you got that visa it was the same fee of 50k to sponsor members of family like wife or children....effectively making it a contributory parent visa cost)


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The $5 million and the $15 million visas are still good to go.


----------



## yarisshah (May 24, 2015)

plkamran said:


> Well its not easy for people with money to relocate.I being a Pakistani know many investors who deal in stock market(3 rd best stock market of world) in Pakistan.One day i had a discussion with them about "investor visa" that Greece is offering EU passport for 200,000 euros. The answers from almost all investors was "why would you go live there? its better here, less taxes and less issues".These are people whose investment worth is more than 2 million dollar. The only country they were willing to relocate to is "UAE". They don't like most of countries(tax reasons + culture issues). For investor visa even Pakistan requires $50,000 investment to gain Pakistani residence which is rarely given mostly in cases of company owners.
> Ecuadors = minimum 25,000$ investment.
> Brazil= 100,000$
> USA = 200,000$
> ...


are you sure in pakistan people get residency with money ?


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

The closest thing i know of personally is The Retirement Visa in the Philippines, which gives one permanent residency.......mind you the age is from 35..

Visa requirements start with a financial investment or condo purchase. Retirees age 35 and older may obtain an SRRV smile visa by depositing $20,000 in a local bank and leaving it invested throughout their stay. There are no income requirements for this visa. An investment of $50,000 or more grants an SRRV classic visa to anyone age 35 to 49. This requirement is also met by purchasing a condo with a price of $50,000 or greater. Retirees age 50 and older must invest $10,000 and have a pension income of $800 a month for individuals. Couples must have $1,000 a month in pension income to be eligible.


----------



## Hozmoz (Nov 8, 2014)

You've always been able to "buy" residency here, it's an investment visa and costs about 1.5million


----------

